# The Girl in a Purple Dress



## camz

1










2









3









4









5






6







7








Edit: Added a couple more shots


----------



## craig

Simply outstanding!!!!!! 3 and 4 take the cake for me. Mostly because of the simple background. Overall great styling and light.

)'(


----------



## PhotoDaddy

3rd and 5th are the best one IMO.


----------



## rub

I dont know Cameron.  I feel really disappointed with these.  That doesnt look every purple to me 

Honestly though, these are incredible.  Number 1 really does it for me.

Great work and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## camz

Craig- Thanks! For this I shoot I put the old PLUS II pocket wizards setup back on to the flash stick to test them with the Flex TT5 as triggers. The background on 3 is a role up door that was reflecting the amazing blue sky - it was a beauty to look at. 

Photodaddy - Appreciate the comments!

rub -  Kristal maybe I should've said pink/purple.


----------



## [Dillz]

WOW! This is superb!  its really fantastic! 

Can I ask what lens you used for these?


----------



## epp_b

You, sir, know your lighting!


----------



## rom4n301

nice shots.. but i feel thats more of a violate or pink not really purple.. but u shoulda made her hold some purple drink.. that woulda been great.. lmfao


----------



## craig

Photo rule # 218. Never use a colour in your title. 

)'(


----------



## epp_b

I'm hopelessly colourblind, so it's ... whatever colour the title tells me it is


----------



## craig

epp_b said:


> I'm hopelessly colourblind, so it's ... whatever colour the title tells me it is




I would never guess that from your work. The 2 or 3 colours that are present are perfect for setting the mood and tone of the shot. Clearly you are a B&W shooter, but I just had to inject that colour part.

Love & Bass


----------



## camz

[Dillz];1724564 said:
			
		

> Can I ask what lens you used for these?


 
I wanted a Wider view for this shoot so I mostly used the 24-70 2.8 shooting mostly above f10. This was with an FF body btw.


----------



## epp_b

craig, are you talking to me ("B&W shooter") or the OP?


----------



## craig

I am talking to you eppb.

Love & Bass


----------



## epp_b

Oh... interesting.  I've never really thought of myself as a B&W shooter, and I rarely _plan _for a shot to be B&W.  I guess you looked at my recent photos, which are mostly concert shots.  I often use B&W or heavy desaturation for those to bring attention to the expressions.


----------



## craig

I did look at your recent work. I like your thought process.

Love & Bass


----------



## epp_b

Thanks.

I think we should probably stop the threadjack now


----------



## craig

For sure.

)'(


----------



## [Dillz]

camz said:


> [Dillz];1724564 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what lens you used for these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Wider view for this shoot so I mostly used the 24-70 2.8 shooting mostly above f10. This was with an FF body btw.
Click to expand...

Wow that looks good. did you get that soft look in post or the lens?


----------



## camz

[Dillz];1725331 said:
			
		

> Wow that looks good. did you get that soft look in post or the lens?


 
The creamy look is done in camera and post. In camera all you need to do is overexpose the skin tones a little bit and it will blow out most of the blemishes(takes some trial and error to get it right because you don't want have your background brighter then your subject - then it get's tricky). The rest is done in post..

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## camz

epp_b said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think we should probably stop the threadjack now


 
LOL.  No worries guys :thumbup:


----------



## camz

epp_b said:


> You, sir, know your lighting!


 
Sorry must've missed your comment earlier.  I'm no expert in lighting but it's amazing how one flash can do wonders  which is all I used for this shoot.



rom4n301 said:


> nice shots.. but i feel thats more of a violate or pink not really purple.. but u shoulda made her hold some purple drink.. that woulda been great.. lmfao


 
Yes, this dress very tricky to the eye especially in different angles of light.  And I'm a guy so that might also tell you something about color blindness


----------



## epp_b

camz, did you use any light modifiers (umbrella, basic diffuser, etc.) or was it shot naked?  (the flash, that is )


----------



## camz

epp_b said:


> camz, did you use any light modifiers (umbrella, basic diffuser, etc.) or was it shot naked? (the flash, that is )


 
A softbox for #3 and a snooty snoot for #4. The rest is naked bare flash 


Here's a couple more that I just edited to share. Sorry guys/glas I don't get to edit a whole job in one sitting and post them all at the same time. 

6 (Here's a perfect example of blowing out the skin by a bit of overexposure to eliminate blemishes. She actually has some moles on her left arm that didn't show on this one. I didn't do any heal brush or skin blur whatsoever. This is all on camera blow out. Performed some colour management and that's about it..)










7 This one completely killed the ambient (softbox to her upper left)


----------



## camz

Ok finally done with this series. This is the last one that came out which I'm really proud off. To me exposure combined with the flash was just right to make her face almost looked like it was airbrushed but really all I did was colour management and my very own slight mix of an orton(didn't airbrush anything). A snoot on this one and I really had to crop the original frame b/c there was just too much negative space going. I wanted to include the rusty screw heads on the right and when I straightened it...just didn't vibe with me so I left it as is. 

Happy shooting =)


----------



## [Dillz]

Camz I used a softbox on my new shoot (of a band) and I was wondering if you would take a look? 
its called Eyes Set To Kill under general galleries.


----------



## epp_b

> A softbox for #3 and a snooty snoot for #4.


What's a "snooty snoot"?  I can't anything about it anywhere.


----------



## camz

[Dillz];1753253 said:
			
		

> Camz I used a softbox on my new shoot (of a band) and I was wondering if you would take a look?
> its called Eyes Set To Kill under general galleries.



Hey I dropped you a line on your thread.



'epp_b said:


> What's a "snooty snoot"?  I can't anything about it anywhere.



 Sorry for the confusion man.  I meant a "Snoot", it's a light modifier that focuses the beam of light from the flash according the opening's diameter.  You can pretty much use a toilet paper tube if you wanted as a snoot.  In the years that I've owned it mine rarely gets any use.  

Hey how did the wedding you covered go?


----------



## epp_b

It's next month


----------



## mgstudio99

I like 1,2,6 photos, Thank you for sharing your photos...


----------



## Shockey

Yay..professional looking shots in the professional forum.
Very nice work, on a couple the highlights just a bit hot, with the high key skin it is a fine line between just right and to hot. For the most part you did well with it.
The last one in particular is hot.
Overall very nice series, love the comps and lighting. Great job!


----------



## camz

Shockey said:


> Yay..professional looking shots in the professional forum.
> Very nice work, on a couple the highlights just a bit hot, with the high key skin it is a fine line between just right and to hot. For the most part you did well with it.
> The last one in particular is hot.
> Overall very nice series, love the comps and lighting. Great job!


 
Thanks alot for the encouraging words and the critique!


----------



## Nikkor

For the most part, these blow my mind! 
#5 though, I didnt' like the way she was standing. Looks like she's suffering from cramps.


----------



## camz

WeddingPhotographer said:


> #5 though, I didnt' like the way she was standing. Looks like she's suffering from cramps.



You have a good point.  If I were to do it over again I wouldn't have had her stand square to the camera.  Maybe the same pose with a bit more from a profile angle.  Thanks.


----------



## harleyrider

i like 3-4 the best,and  i like the bars 1-2
i dont like the dress,i like 7 you dont see much of the dress


----------



## bennielou

I  really like these.  The light is great, the composition great, I'm just not sure about the posing.  She is very straight on in most shots, and it's making her look wide...which I'm sure she's not.


----------



## erzyhazel

id prefer picture no 5

great style, great background, and great lightning..

welldone


----------



## FemFugler

Wow great shots! I love the last shot.


----------

